# Is this normal



## happy_girl71 (Jul 6, 2016)

i was told this kinda egg color isnt normal for Cayuga duckshttps://goo.gl/photos/To2HS8rH5bkf68Cp6


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's not. Cayuga (well bred ones) lay a black egg, fading to a rich army green as the season progresses. Poorly bred (or at least those not bred to maintain egg colour) Cayuga ducks lay a light, dull green to an off tinted white. They do not lay brown.

I'll find you a picture


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

There you go:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A black egg? I had no idea.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep! They're pretty cool. Much like Marans though it's very tough to find ones that lay their true colour. The darkness is very sought after


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

One of my runners lays a black egg every now and then. I thought there was something wrong with it at first. Especially since the black scratches off?? Very weird. My runners are hatchery stock - who knows what's behind them! They lay white and green and black... I'm not complaining. Maybe your duck has something else in it's family tree? Doesn't make the egg any less delicious...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice interesting color!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The darkness scratches off as its applied to the egg after its formed, same as a chicken egg but since duck eggs are a weird consistency it comes off easier. Like a bloom, almost. It's darker earlier in the season as the hen has more pigment, by the end her paint reserves are running low.


----------

